# Word of the Day: Anathema



## debodun (Oct 11, 2020)

Anathema (noun) - something or someone that one vehemently dislikes. 

Unauthorized people that park in handicapped places are a real anathema to some.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 11, 2020)

Antietam was a Civil War battle, not anathema


----------



## RubyK (Oct 11, 2020)

The president and the leader of the senate are anathematized by millions of Americans for their disregard of the Constitution.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 11, 2020)

I have an anathema about going to the dentist; my poor teeth!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 12, 2020)

Abuse of power is just one of many anathema's of mine.


----------

